
Likely one of the most important works of literature of this decade - stringcode
https://twitter.com/stringcode/status/866970090494885888
======
jjgreen
[https://www.theguardian.com/books/2017/may/06/strange-
death-...](https://www.theguardian.com/books/2017/may/06/strange-death-europe-
immigration-xenophobia)

